# عدنـــا من جديـــد



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع من اعضاء و مشرفين​كما لوحظ في الفترة الاخيرة تباطئ عمل السيرفر و خدمته مما ادى الى بطئ المنتدى و عمله وبالتالي استملنا في الفترة الاخيرة الكثير من الشكاوي بسبب بطئ المنتدى الفني الذي كان يحدث بسبب بعض الاخطاء الفنية التي حاولنا حلها دون تغيير و شراء سيرفر جديد لكن مع الاسف لم يكن بالامكان ذلك...

لذلك في الفترة الاخيرة التي كنا فيها مشغولين في نقل الموقع الى المكان الصحيح و الجيد كان المنتدى مغلق للصيانة و الفترة طولت صحيح لكن للرب اوقات و مواعيد في حياتنا فلنسلم لهذا الامر

هذه الغيبة لم تخلى من التطورات و التخطيطات لتقديم الافضل و المتميز للمستخدم المسيحي و منها:​
تم العمل بالشكل الجديد للصفحة الرئيسية للموقع و هي على الرابط التالي www.arabchurch.com التي بصددها سنأخذ افكاركم عنها في المستقبل القريب​
تم ترقية المنتدى للنسخة الاخيرة ​
تم اضافة بعض التغييرات التصميمية البسيطة​
و هناك العديدة من الافكار التي تقدم بيها الاخ الحبيب مينا للعمل بها بعد البداية الجديدة و منها:​
عمل موضوع تفصيلي بالصور يشرح عملية التسجيل و المشاركة في المنتدى للتسهيل على الاعضاء الجدد الجديدن على نظام المنتدى بالمشاركة و الاستفادة​
وضع شريط اعلاني في اعلى المنتدى للاعلان للمنتديات المسيحية الاخرى و ذلك لان هدفنا هو خدمة المسيح بعض النظر عن اسم الموقع و امتداده​
ناقشنا اعطاء الاعضاء الممزين ايميل بأسم الموقع ك mena@arabchurch.com وذلك تقديرا لهم​
اكمال عمل سكربت ايات الكتاب المقدس بين المواضيع حيث يتم وضع اية من الكتاب المقدس متغيرة عند كل تحديث للصفحة بعد اول مشاركة من اي موضوع​
ترتيب قائمة المشرفين و تحديثها بأزالة المشرفيين القديميين جدا و الغير متواجدين حاليا مع اعطائهم عضو الشرف مع اضافة مشرفين جدد​
اضافة الاعلام البريدي للاقسام كافة و الذي بدأ العمل به في قسم الاعلانات و الذي سيلحقه البقية عن قريب​
و غيرها من الاضافات في القريب العاجل...

مسألة تحمل السيرفر الجديد و مدى قدرة المنتدى على العمل بدون تأخير ستتضح في الايام القليلة القادة التي بكل امل تسكون خيرة و تسبب البقاء الطويل دون الانقطاعات المتاولية التي شهدناها ككل في الفترة الماضية

صلواتكم للموقع بأن يكون عامل و مثمر بحسب مشيئة الرب

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ميرنا (14 أغسطس 2006)

*ربنا يساعدكم يا روك والف مبروك رجوع منتدانا تانى كنت حاسه بتشرد بعدو


(اما عن المقلب ماشى )*


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب يا ميرنا انقلي الخبر للبقية, انا حارسل رسالة بالبريد الالكتروني للاعضاء كافة برجوع المنتدى*


----------



## ميرنا (14 أغسطس 2006)

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر


----------



## Yes_Or_No (15 أغسطس 2006)

ياعم هو انا عملت حاجه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم المنتدي رجع بخير و بسلامة 


يلا و اهلا بكل الناس اللي وحشتنا بجددددددددددددد

ميرنا 

ديانا 

بلاك جيتار 

وكل الناس ربنا يحفظكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*هههه هو بس انت الي اسمك مينا...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (15 أغسطس 2006)

خلاص متزقش مش كفايه اكلت اللون بتاعي بتاع الجايزة


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*لسة موجود اللون و اللقب و لونه*

*بكرة بعدلك فيهم زي متحب*

*على الماسنجر*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (15 أغسطس 2006)

لا انا عاوز اهديه لحد 

ينفع ولا لا


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*ينفع يا سيدي *

*بس اعرف مين الاول*

*اه منك لو تكون بنت ههههه*


----------



## artamisss (15 أغسطس 2006)

*لللولولولولللللللللووووووووووووووووووووووووولولولولولولولولوللللووووووووووووى 
 يالف نهار ابيض 
يارب ماتبعده تانى  عنا  اااااااااااااااااااامين 
*


----------



## +Dream+ (15 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك رجوع المنتدى بالسلامه   :yahoo:       :yahoo:     
و شكرا على تعب كل الى ساهم فى رجوع المنتدى و التجديدات و على راسهم روك


----------



## Maya (15 أغسطس 2006)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع ​*
*سعيدة بعودة المنتدى من جديد إلى فضاء المنتديات المسيحية بعد غياب طويل ، لا شك أنني افتقدت المنتدى  وافتقدت كثير من الأخوة والأخوات في هذا المكان المبارك طوال الفترة الماضية  .....

وأريد أن أشكر الأخ My Rock  وكل من كانت له يد في تغلب المنتدى على الصعوبات التقنية وعودته من جديد للانطلاق من جديد ......

مرحبا مجدداً بعودة المنتدى وأصلي أن يستمر كما عهدناه صوت للمسيحي الحر البعيد عن كل ضغط أو إكراه أو ظلم من أحد ، وأتمنى أن يستمر كما عهدته مسيحياً حقيقياً وليس كبعض المنتديات التي تدّعي المسيحية وما هي إلا وسيلة لتسليط وترسيخ فكر معين شرير تحاول الأنظمة والفكر العربي إعطائها للمسيحيين المسمين زوراً بأنهم  ( مسيحيون عرب )  ...


أصلي أن يبارك الرب هذا المنتدى وجميع أعضائه المؤمنين بالرب يسوع ، وأتمنى الخير كل الخير لهذا النجم المضيء ولا أبالغ أن أقول هذه الشمس المشرقة في فضاء المنتديات المسيحية .....

سلام المسيح يكون رفيقاً دائماً لكم  وتقبلوا مني  أصدق تحية محبة من مدينة القداسة أورشليم ....*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحب بكم يا احبة من جديد, مشتاق ليكم واحد واحد, اصلي ان تكونوا بخير جميعا*

*اختي العزيزة دريم منورة المنتدى... يا ريت ما تحرمينا من مقالبك في مينا...*

*اختي العزيزة مايا في الفترة الاخيرة كنتي دائما في صلاتي ان الرب يحفظك من كل شر او شبهه و ان توفقي في دراستك الحالية*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*الف مبروووووووووووك 

لروجع المنتدي لينا ولكل الاعضاء 

لو بعرف ازغرط كنت زعرطت ها اسيب المهمة دي بقي علي ميرنا ودريم وديانا 

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

وبجد احنا افتقدنا المنتدي بشكل بشع :a82: 

وياريت نبدا كلنا نهضة جديدة بالمنتدي ونرجعه زي الاول واحسن 

والف شكر للاخ الحبيب روك علي تعبه في منتدي 

لانه بيبذل فوق طاقته للاعتناء به 

الرب يباركه ويعضد خدمته 

وبالنسبة للمواضيع الشرح التفصيلي 

 باذن ربنا ها اتكون جاهزة النهارده ولا بكرة 

تحياتي لكل الاعضاء 

ووحشتوووووووووووووووني كتير

الرب يحفظ هذا المكان الجميل لنا 

:yaka:  سلام ونعمة :yaka: ​*


----------



## pola (15 أغسطس 2006)

الف ميروك يا روك

انا فرحت جدا بمناسبة رجوع المنتدى

يارب يحافظ علية و عليك


----------



## sara_tota (15 أغسطس 2006)

الف مبروووووووك رجوع المنتدى

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكوا:yaka:​


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحب بيكم يا بولا و سارا*

*سعيد برؤيتكم من جديد*

*منورين المنتدى*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*كدا ياروك 

وانا مش منور ولا ايه 

اهئ اهئ اهئ *


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*يا عم انت الكهرباء بتاعت المنتدى و الكل منور بيك *


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههه

ايوه اضحك عليا بكلمتين علشان تفلت من انك مش قولت اننا منور*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*يا عم منور و انا منور بنورك خلاص فك بقى ههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههه

خلاص سماح المرة ديه

يعني كان لازم تخليني ازعق*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*تزعق؟ لا يا باشا امرك...*


----------



## ++sameh++ (15 أغسطس 2006)

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ، بجد المنتدى وحشنى اوووووووووووى ، مبروك لينا كلنا رجوع بيتنا لينا .*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*منور يا سماح (و يا مينا كمان بس متزعلش)*

*مشتاقين لمواضيع الروحية*

*سلام...*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2006)

*طيب يا روك منا بت البطه السودا اصلى *


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*ليه بس؟ انتي اول وحدة نورتي المنتدى و اول وحدة دخلت المنتدى بعد ما رجع و لولا دخولك ماكان المنتدى اشتغل... لساتك بت البطو السودة ولا ايه؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*ههههههههههههههه

ايه يا ميرنا هو لازم انا وانتي نطلع عينه 

واحد واحد خلي عليكي انتي موضوع تاني 

خليكي في قسم المشرفين يا جميل ههههههه

وانا ارخم عليه في العام

وبكده يبقي ضمانا تطفيشه او طردنا هههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2006)

*مكولو منور وشاحن كهربا امال فى ايه نازل تضخم فيهم هيفرقعو وانا واقف اتفرج انى اشوف ميرنا مفيش *


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*مفيش غيري حيفرقع بسببكم*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*وياتري ده بسبب كهرباء زيادة ياروك 

ولا شحن ولا ايه النظام ههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*لا بسببك انت و ميرنا...*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*لاء ياروك

قول ميرنا بس

انتا عارفني غلبان وطيب وبالاضافة لده كله برئ هههههههههه ( حلوة برئ دي )*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*شايف حالك, حتى انت مش مقتنع انك برئ... بس لاش يا عم..*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*ده هروب من المجد الباطل يا روك ههههههه

مش اكتر ولا اقل ( ظلمتني مرة تانية )*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*اعملك ايه؟ مهو انت مستقصدني زي ميرنا...*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*ده انا غلبااااااااااااان

حتي اسائل ميرنااا

اهي واحدة لاتعرفك ولا تعرفني 

مش كدا ولا ايه يا ميرنا*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*شفت ميرنا ما جاوبت لانها مش موافقة بس تحترمك و ما بتقولها بوجهك...*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أغسطس 2006)

*فى ايه منك له انتا غلبان يا هوت كداااااااااااااااااااااااب لانى اكتر واحدا عرفاك يا شرير 


واروك هيفرقع منك بس مش قاصد يقول اسمى قاله غلط يعنى *


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*سمعت يا مينا, انت شرير و بشهادة ميرنا...*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2006)

*قصدك اني ميرنا الشيطان الكبير يعني ولا ايه ؟؟

وضح موقفك ياروك*


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*لا يا عم بلاش تزيغ بالكلام*
*هي قالت انك شرير...*


----------



## artamisss (16 أغسطس 2006)

* يااااااااااااسلالالالالالالالالالالام  بصراحه ياروك ميرنا عندها حق الواد شرير  علشان كدة انا قتلته  فى منتدى الالعاب بالمسدس المايه بتاعى غرقته *


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف مبروك لرجوع المنتدى بجد كلكم واحشني 
ومنتدة الكنيسة لية طعم تاني غير اي منتدى تاني بجد 
وبجد كل اعضائة بحس انهم من بقية اهلي ونفسي اسلم عليهم واحد واحد بالاسم بس خايف انسى حد
حمدلله على السلامة وواحشني كلكم يااعضاء الكنيسة


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> * يااااااااااااسلالالالالالالالالالالام  بصراحه ياروك ميرنا عندها حق الواد شرير  علشان كدة انا قتلته  فى منتدى الالعاب بالمسدس المايه بتاعى غرقته *



*دايما شريرة كدا يا دودو

بس انا الاحسن

ربنا يسامحك وينتقم منك يا وحشة هههههههه

:yahoo: 

اهلا بيك يا رامي وحشتنا*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*مراحب بيك يا رامي منور غصبا عن مينا و غيره هههه*

*واحشنا انت ومواضيعك الحلوة*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أغسطس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *مراحب بيك يا رامي منور غصبا عن مينا و غيره هههه*
> 
> *واحشنا انت ومواضيعك الحلوة*


 
صدقني ياروك كنت دايما بسال عليك وعلى المنتدى وكنت قارف مينا هوت فين منتدى الكنيسة ماتعرفش اخبار 
ومش عارف اعمل مواضيعي في اي منتدى تاني ولا عارف اشترك فية زي مانا متعايش هنا
حمدلله على السلامة ومش عايزيين غيبة تاني لو سمحت


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*بمشيئة الرب انه مش حتكون غيبة ثانية...*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

*انا في طور تحديث نسخة المنتدى للنسخة الاخيرة...*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

*تم تحديث المنتدى للنسخة الاخيرة*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 أغسطس 2006)

*عظيم انا لاحظت سرعة في التصفح اليوم

الرب يعوضك ياروك*


----------

